# Untersuchung: Aktien-Spams beeinflussen Kursverläufe



## Captain Picard (12 April 2006)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/meldung/71973


> Immer mehr Spam-Mails, in denen zum Kauf von Aktien animiert wird, überschwemmen
> die Inboxen auch von deutschen Nutzern. Angebliche Insider-Tipps in diesen "Stock-Spams"
> sollen Privatanleger dazu verleiten, schnell zuzuschlagen. Mal kündigt ein vorgeblicher
> "Geheim-Newsletter" eine große PR-Kampagne an, die den Kurs "in den nächsten Tagen
> ...


Erschreckend wie leicht Menschen manipulierbar sind

cp


----------

